# Windows Media Player closes it self when i run a file



## groomsy (Sep 18, 2004)

whether its in the internet or in the actual WMP itself it loads and then it hangs then closes real fast, also when it closes in my Internet Explorer it closes all my browsers, i have SP2 and i tried to revert back to SP1 but WMP wouldnt work at all, plz help. this happens on WMP 9 and WMP10

but Windows Media Player Classic works, also mpeg/mpg but wma/asf and avis wont work


i use Windows XP Home Edition


----------



## Borhan (Sep 17, 2004)

What type of codec you install?


----------



## groomsy (Sep 18, 2004)

i have Codec Pack - All In 1 6.1.9

but i use to have Nimo, K-Lite and Divx Codec and it still did it


----------



## Borhan (Sep 17, 2004)

hi.........ur problem may have a several reasons ,may be ur media player itself is corrupted so try reinstalling it ,or it may be the codec so uninstall all the codecs and install k-lite pack-it's the best in my openion-if the problem still existing send me the error report.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

groomsy said:


> whether its in the internet or in the actual WMP itself it loads and then it hangs then closes real fast, also when it closes in my Internet Explorer it closes all my browsers, i have SP2 and i tried to revert back to SP1 but WMP wouldnt work at all, plz help. this happens on WMP 9 and WMP10
> 
> but Windows Media Player Classic works, also mpeg/mpg but wma/asf and avis wont work
> 
> i use Windows XP Home Edition


why do you have 2 versions of wmp?


----------

